# Es war einmal eine polnische Fahrschule ...



## Muli (12 Aug. 2010)

*... und die vermutlich schlechteste Fahrschülerin!!!*


​


----------



## Q (12 Aug. 2010)

Der Weg vom Bordstein zum Fahrersitz war zu weit


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Aug. 2010)

*Ich glaub wir sollten Ihr mal ne Fahrstunde geben  :thx:*


----------



## Germane20 (12 Aug. 2010)

Tolles Video aber das Mädchen wird es nie schaffen aber das Video ist lustig


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Aug. 2010)

Der arme Fahrlehrer.


----------



## syd67 (13 Aug. 2010)

der standartsatz eines polnischen fahrlehre in der ersten stunde lautet:
WIR KLAUEN UNS EIN AUTO!


----------



## armin (23 Aug. 2010)

tolles Vid :thx:


----------



## Marco2 (25 Aug. 2010)

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Argento1000 (7 Sep. 2010)

Sehr,sehr gut


----------



## neman64 (9 Sep. 2010)

So wie die fährt macht sie den Fürhrerschein in 100 Jahren nicht.

:thx: für das tolle Video.


----------



## Nordic (9 Sep. 2010)

Echt klasse!! danke für das Video!!


----------



## roki19 (9 Sep. 2010)

Klasse video. Einfach herrlich


----------

